# Log splitter pics what's yours look like?



## zipper1081 (Feb 21, 2009)

This may sound crazy but I love looking at log splitters,Homemade & store bought. I really like looking a homemade ones the thought that people put in these are amazing. 

I did a search & I could not find a thread of just log splitters pics (I am sure someoene will find one) so I am going to start one.

And yes you can post a pic of you & your splitting maul.

Mine is a northern tool brand I have no idea the ton on it. I bought it off a guy I work with for $150. He found it in the corner of his barn when he bought the place. all I had to do is change the oil in the tank.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my splitter. I got it off of CL for $550.00. It's a bit weak in the splitting psi department so I have some work to do. I'm the third owner. This one is designed to run vertically. However, I've ran it in the position that it's in and found it to work okay. I'm sure it will change over the years as I get some wild ideas!:greenchainsaw:


You did very well getting that one for $150.00!


----------



## Kydan (Feb 21, 2009)

You might be headed for a whole lot trouble, someone may throw you to the wolves I mean threads..After you'll have to see a Optometrists your eyes will be tired ..Lol


----------



## Old Goat (Feb 21, 2009)

zipper1081 said:


> Mine is a northern tool brand I have no idea the ton on it. I bought it off a guy I work with for $150. He found it in the corner of his barn when he bought the place. all I had to do is change the oil in the tank.



The only way you could have beat that was if he gave it to you. I was going to say that "some people have all the luck" but then all of the super good deals that I have had in my life started to flood my memory.

Here are two of mine. 

The first one is an old yardman. It has split 10 or more cords a year for the last 20 years, some years more, some years less. I bought it over 10 years ago for $300 and it was well used when I bought it. I have beefed up the wedge and replaced the hoses and valve. The pump is on the list for replacement in the near future. It has been the best $300 I have ever spent. The 8 horse Tecumseh engine always starts on the first or second pull. I was not a fan of Tecumseh motors until I ended up with this one. It will out last me.






The best part is the auto-pilot controls. His number one job is to keep his eyes on my hands at all times.






I picked up this troy-bilt set up last year for $800. In addition to the tiller attachment I also got the dozer blade. It's not the fastest splitter, but it is self-propelled. I was going to attach an electric motor to the splitter and run it on 240 but I just can't bring myself to alter it so it is going to remain factory design. the tiller gets a major workout all year long, tilling garden and pushing snow.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 21, 2009)

Where is the engine and lever? Do they start on the first or second pull?:spam:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice set up you have there! Way to get the kid(s) involved! Have you tried raising the splitter up say like on auto ramps and leave the hitch attached to a hitch? My FIL and I like running that configuration.



Old Goat said:


> The only way you could have beat that was if he gave it to you. I was going to say that "some people have all the luck" but then all of the super good deals that I have had in my life started to flood my memory.
> 
> Here are two of mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 21, 2009)

> manyhobies said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the engine and lever? Do they start on the first or second pull?:spam:
> ...


----------



## Kydan (Feb 21, 2009)

*Troy tilller-splitter*

Old Goat.. I've never seen a troy bilt tiller setup splitter before, what year was it made ?


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 21, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

That Troy-built is wicked looking. That is a genius little setup. How does it drive? Do you need a special endorsement on your driving license to operate it?


----------



## IdahoPanhandle (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is mine...

A rebuilt Didier unit with a 5hp OHC Honda on it. This summer it will receive a larger hydro tank :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Kydan (Feb 21, 2009)

Zipper1081..For $150.00.That was one great deal...Why can't I find deals like that..Lol


----------



## zipper1081 (Feb 21, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> > I usually run a pre-mix of deer-venison, potatoes, broccoli and beer in the engine. Usually takes about a solid 15 minutes or so before everything is running completely in-synch
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the exhaust on that thing smells like a :deadhorse: or maybe :monkey:crap


----------



## Old Goat (Feb 21, 2009)

Kydan said:


> Old Goat.. I've never seen a troy bilt tiller setup splitter before, what year was it made ?




The tiller is a 1984 model. The original owner bought the splitter the same year. The splitter had a price tag of $1200 in 1984.

Here is another advantage to the PTO driven troy-bilt splitter (not to be confused with the current troy-bilt splitters)




You can ride it to the job site.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 21, 2009)

*Entertain me!*



rngrchad said:


> > I usually run a pre-mix of deer-venison, potatoes, broccoli and beer in the engine. Usually takes about a solid 15 minutes or so before everything is running completely in-synch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 21, 2009)

Just me thinking out loud! What about adding a riding platform kinda like in the picture? Maybe a bit farther back. I drew that one a bit close to the handles.








Version 2?


----------



## Old Goat (Feb 21, 2009)

rngrchad said:


>





> That Troy-built is wicked looking. That is a genius little setup. How does it drive? Do you need a special endorsement on your driving license to operate it?:clap



If you look closely you can see the pump that is attached to the dog clutch at the rear of the tiller, two hoses are coming out of it. Anyone that has owned the Horse model troy-bilt knows what I mean about the dog clutch. There is a small hydro reservoir on the other side of the splitter just below the valve.

I have a CDL drivers license. I have all of the endorsements, air brakes, haz-mat, doubles-triples, school bus, etc. The only endorsement I do not have is for motorcycle (I want to live to a ripe old age). I think that I am covered. It might fall under an ATV classification, anyone 16 and older can operate it. Might need a helmet if you were under 18.


----------



## Old Goat (Feb 21, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> Nice set up you have there! Way to get the kid(s) involved! Have you tried raising the splitter up say like on auto ramps and leave the hitch attached to a hitch? My FIL and I like running that configuration.




I split some large rounds with the yardman. I like it close to the ground. I will pile up bark and small pieces of wood to make a ramp and roll the rounds up onto the splitter. I know that many have an aching back just looking at me split but my problem is lifting. I will knell down for the smaller stuff.

Here is the splitting crew hard at work last year.










The other half of the crew.


----------



## Kydan (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish we would have had a splitter attached to our troy tiller back in the 70s and early 80s, it would have made life a lot easier on the farm. But heck we already had a ax..


----------



## Old Goat (Feb 21, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> Just me thinking out loud! What about adding a riding platform kinda like in the picture? Maybe a bit farther back. I drew that one a bit close to the handles.



Great minds think alike, no offense intended. I have thought about a sulky type set-up, even a removable seat that will slide onto the I beam and can be removed by pulling a pin. These ideas are on the back burner though, in 20 years or so if I am lucky, too many things that need to be done higher on the list.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 21, 2009)

Friends don't let friends eat grocery store ice-cream:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grampakev (Feb 21, 2009)

*heres mine*

i realy should put better wheels and tires.


----------



## L Pitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my spitter. Runs off of aux hyd. of my T190 bobcat.

View attachment 90710


View attachment 90711


View attachment 90712


----------



## iCreek (Feb 21, 2009)

Old Goat said:


> You can ride it to the job site.



You can ride or drive our Splitter to the job also. Had it out a few times last year, waiting for the pile to shrink. It started out with an old beam, and a Northern Kit. All fabricated by my Father in Law. Basically hands free splitting at its finest.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 21, 2009)

*Guys that are running a Skidsteer, or backhoe*

Guys that are running a Skidsteer, or backhoe how much fuel do you go through? Do you think you go through more than a say... an 8-12 hp engine?


----------



## Suz (Feb 21, 2009)

*Pictures of my first and last splitters*

These are some scanned in pictures of my very first splitter/wood processor. This thing could keep 5 men busy! (3 on the saw rig and 2 on the splitter.) The whole thing was run by a 4 cylinder combine engine with a Vickers vane pump off the front pulley and a triple v belt ran the saw.











These are pictures of our present splitter.



In the vertical position. That is my eldest behind the beam.




Here it is resting after a hard day's work.




Part of the "mechanics".


----------



## maplemeister (Feb 21, 2009)

Heres my Baby. American CLS AM25HH, 8HP Honda Gx and a 16 gallon tank. I have only put about a cord of wood through her so far, but that is all about to change in a couple more weeks. I have been just cutting this winter and really didn't want to run it in the cold weather we normally get. Once we start getting into 30 degree days and up I will begin splitting again. 


Maplemeister:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my clunker that I revamped with a log lift and table.


----------



## dnf0929 (Feb 21, 2009)

One day I'd like take the time to build my own but for the time being this is doing the trick.


----------



## dawzie (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's mine. Took a couple of days to get it done. I should have patented it but a guy from timberwolf saw a pic of it and they are making the same model now.


----------



## splittah (Feb 21, 2009)

AMERICAN CLS AM25HH LOG SPLITTER






























New wood shed going up..


----------



## grampakev (Feb 21, 2009)

split, nice splitter, nice wood pile, and what about that little bass boat, do you get out much?


----------



## treemandan (Feb 21, 2009)

rngrchad said:


>



Can we get a shot of a bicep or something? Forearm? They look heavy.


----------



## splittah (Feb 21, 2009)

grampakev said:


> split, nice splitter, nice wood pile, and what about that little bass boat, do you get out much?





Not as much as I would like to.. If I ever get all my projects around the house done..(yeah right) maybe I could get out there more than I do. 

The motorcycle has been calling me too.. Can never seem to get enough riding in...

Just did the electrical on the wood shed today.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 21, 2009)

dnf0929 said:


> One day I'd like take the time to build my own but I needed to increase production for my small but growing business.



Nice splitter


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 21, 2009)

Seeing all those mauls and sledges brings back a memory about my father. He would take a 10 lb. sledge by the end of the handle, hold it at arms lenght and slowly bring the head down and touch his nose and take it back vertical.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 21, 2009)

My friend and I operate this one:





Close up:





Results in four hours with two men working:





'nuff said. Love that Bobcat.


----------



## grampakev (Feb 21, 2009)

split, northeast, ct . do you ever ride up to the back door?


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my beauty, how can I calculate the tonnage of psi. I was told the motor is 18 hp.


----------



## splittah (Feb 21, 2009)

grampakev said:


> split, northeast, ct . do you ever ride up to the back door?



I live only a couple miles from the door.. used to hang out there all the time quite a while ago. Was one of my regular haunts.

The place gets hundreds of bikes on a sunday during the summer.. you can hear all the harleys coming and going from my house. 

I haven't taken mine there as I gave up the bars years ago. 

Do you ride?


----------



## splittah (Feb 21, 2009)

hammerhead 5410 said:


> Here's my beauty, how can I calculate the tonnage of psi. I was told the motor is 18 hp.



When buying a splitter the tonnage ratings are usually exaggerated. Actual tonnage is
4" bore cylinder 18.8 tons max.
4 1/2" bore cylinder 23.8 tons max.
5" bore cylinder 29.4 tons max.

The least expensive splitters often use a MTE brand pump. Ninety-five percent of the pumps are manufactured by Haldex/Barnes.

The gpm rating of the pump will affect cycle times. A 11 gpm pump would be considered the min. for a 4" bore cylinder. A 16 gpm pump would be the min. for a 4 1/2" or 5" bore cylinder. Larger pump add speed but do not increase tonnage.

A 11 gpm pump requires a 5.5 to 6 hp gas engine.
A 16 gpm pump requires a 8 to 9 hp. engine.
A 22 gpm pump requires a 12 to 13 hp. engine.
Using an engine that is larger than required does not increase power or speed.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## grampakev (Feb 21, 2009)

split, been ridin since 1979, my first harley. been to the door a few times, bought the bike i have now off someone who hangs there. kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my speeco, Nothing special but it works.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 21, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Can we get a shot of a bicep or something? Forearm? They look heavy.



I'm a tiny little feller. I seriously outsplit any hydrualic splitter I've ever ran. The only time I haul the splitter out to the house from my uncle's is when I've got a pile of crotchy wood....and even then I feel I might as well noodle it down a bit and then split it with the sledge and wedge. It should be noted: I typically split (ash, hickory, oak, cherry)during the coldest days of winter....amazing results splitting by hand when it is 1 degree out. I can not justify the money spent on a hydraulic splitter, when I can double the production and get ready for climbing season in the spring by hand splitting.


----------



## husky455rancher (Feb 21, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> Seeing all those mauls and sledges brings back a memory about my father. He would take a 10 lb. sledge by the end of the handle, hold it at arms lenght and slowly bring the head down and touch his nose and take it back vertical.





lol my dad used to do that too. i dont recall the size of the maul but i remember being impressed. i dont think hed try it now though  hes a bit older than he once was.


----------



## Richard_ (Feb 21, 2009)

got this from my brother , I just need to pull the engine from the spare lawn mower , and get it running


----------



## Bl8tant (Feb 22, 2009)

*Customized Huskee*

A few mods:

Picture 1 : Beam retracted
Picture 2: Beam extended
Picture 3: Adjustable Coupler and removable/swing-away stand
Picture 4: Beam Lift assist handle


PS -Can anybody tell me how to have the pictures show up in the body of the post instead of attachments at the bottom? Thanks


----------



## dsm382 (Feb 22, 2009)

here's mine  and she cooks too


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL great pic DSM! If she gets a gnarly piece of wood, she can take off one of those shoes and wedge it!


----------



## bigoak00 (Feb 22, 2009)

*My 3pt hitch splitter*

It's a Speeco, bought a 3 pt because of cost, with hoses new price was about $750. Have it hooked up to a 45 hp Kioti, a lot of my splitting is done vertically.


----------



## triptester (Feb 22, 2009)

Home made, 5" bore , 16 gpm 2-stage pump, 5 foot by 2 foot, log lift is cable operated with each stroke of ram.


----------



## iCreek (Feb 22, 2009)

*Step by Step Guide for displaying attached pictures.*



Bl8tant said:


> Can anybody tell me how to have the pictures show up in the body of the post instead of attachments at the bottom? Thanks



I posted a Step by Step Guide a few minutes ago, hope it helps others here.
(I used your splitter picture as an example)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1399989#post1399989

_


----------



## dsm382 (Feb 22, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> LOL great pic DSM! If she gets a gnarly piece of wood, she can take off one of those shoes and wedge it!


Thanks, yeah well let’s just say there is a long story behind that pic… she’s a good woman, stacks ALL our firewood, well at least up unitl last fall. Since the Hernia surgery last year, she wont be stacking for awhile…L

But here is a pic the splitter that does all the work. Purchased 7yrs ago for $200. replaced head gasket on the 8hp Koler only because it had been setting outside uncovered for more then 5 yrs. The valves were stuck, replaced head gasket after smacking valves with hammer and drooping some oil on them. Replaced needle/seat/gasket in carb, cleaned tank and fired her up.. think I might change filter and fluid this summer? Kind of built too heavy but I don’t think I will ever bend it. and no i don't know how old it is or how much wood she has split but she should last a few more years i would think.






* and of course our little helper*


----------



## woodyacres (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's mine.. Lowe's special but wanted the Honda!!!


----------



## weldfab79 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's one I built last year. IT has 10.5 hp b.s. 16 gpm pump 4"x30" cyl. Tank holds about 8 gallons


----------



## ducati996 (Feb 22, 2009)

Northstar 37 ton w/ Honda 9 HP
making short work of 36" rounds











The Kubota L39 moves the 36" rounds (with the backhoe) so I can split them


----------



## Richard_ (Feb 22, 2009)

here is the one my brother uses Troy Built 27Ton , it's been through at least 50 cords of Oak , Fir and Cherry , and still plugs along





<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i78.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/Richard_A_2006/logging011.flv">


----------



## computeruser (Feb 22, 2009)

Depending on my mood it can be the Timberwolf:









or the oldschool method.


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Feb 22, 2009)

Bear with me it's my first pic post.

Here is my Fat Dog splitter that I put together last year. I pretty much copied tw-5 in my own way. 5x30 cylinder, 22gpm pump, working pressure set at 2900 psi, 18 hp(OVER KILL & GAS HOG), 21"x1/4" pipe x 20" hydro. tank holds 25 gal., gas tank is a 30lbs. freon tank, beam is 40lbs. per foot 9/16 flange, northern tool 12" wedge, also a slip-on 4 way wedge. Working hieght of 32". The splitter is just over 14' long and 6.5' wide w/out the log table and weights in at 1300lbs. 

The second pic is my wood pile in progress. Before I began burning this year the pile was 40'x24'x6', now there is 6 rows gone.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 22, 2009)

dsm 382, whats that little valve handle beside the lever on your splitter? adjustable limiter of some sort?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's mine:







40hp gets the job done very well, but it's actually much easier on the wallet to run the big tractor on it, Perkins diesel will run all day on 10 gallons or less of diesel, the M can burn 10 gal of gas in half that time.

Made with Cat pieces, PTO runs a big pump (gpm unknown), hooked to a 8x30 ram. Tonnage? Lots...

Steve


----------



## dsm382 (Feb 23, 2009)

371groundie said:


> dsm 382, whats that little valve handle beside the lever on your splitter? adjustable limiter of some sort?


that is to rasie and lower the rear axle. it was built buy a guy that worked for a company that did plumbing and pipefitting, reall handy to get parts.

the idea is to be able to lower the spliter to the ground to make easier to get the BIG chunks up on the spliter.

after being on this site and learning the benifits of noodling. 

i will be 're-building' the whole spliter some winter in the future and get it UP off the ground. much easeir on my old back.


----------



## zipper1081 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can I buy the two wing like things that are on both sides of the splitter? the things that hold the log.


----------



## merlynr (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my homemade splitter

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=78672&highlight=merlynr


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll play ball on this topic.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok cmetal, you win the long stroke contest!

Does that thing fold down? Kinda looks like it folds down and possibly slides side to side as well?

Also, is your pump driven by a separate motor mounted somewhere or PTO or belt driven off the truck? If off the truck motor, how much fuel per hour to run?

I have to get a hitch and 2nd valve added to mine, I have a 40' grain elevator waiting to get cut down for a wood elevator, just hasn't made it to the top of the things to do list yet. I plan on it being a standard trailed unit though.


----------



## dsm382 (Feb 25, 2009)

cmetalbend said:


> I'll play ball on this topic.


 the wiffer looks PISSED in one pic, but after the smile in the other i think she was just saying 
"quit taking pictures and get your A$$ back to work!" 

like the little conver, I have GOT to get me once of those since my wiffer is now on the injured list...


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 25, 2009)

This is one I built over 25yrs ago. It used to run off the pto, but converted to a 24hp honda. I am using a 5inch ram with a T knife. doing it this was keeps the block in one piece while two pieces are made on each push. I get a lot of wood that cannot be handled by hand so this works well for me. I have had wood over 5ft and it worked well, but I like the wood about this size, still to big to lift by hand or having to wrestle into a verticle splitter. conveyor next.


----------



## onenut (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is mine to add to the list opcorn:


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 25, 2009)

Now thats a splitter.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 25, 2009)

That one must be for splitting steel pipe.lol Nice lookin splitter. Betcha ain't had nothing it won't split.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 26, 2009)

Steve NW WI said:


> Ok cmetal, you win the long stroke contest!
> 
> Does that thing fold down? Kinda looks like it folds down and possibly slides side to side as well?
> 
> ...



Yup folds down, via hydralic lever in truck. That's actually my bale spear flatbed with a set of shortened spikes. The splitter/elevator is driven by a 16hp briggs under that black square cover in the pics. The engine separates from the pump which stays in the truck along with the resivoir. Then flip the door down (back to flatbed). Although I have run it off the truck pump, just alittle slower for splitting wood. I just back it up next to a strait pine in the yard strap it to the beam, pull two pins and drive away. And still able to pull the trailer. It's key start and uses only the truck Batt. It took some time and was completed before I showed up here. But looks like I must of done most of it right.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 26, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> the wiffer looks PISSED in one pic, but after the smile in the other i think she was just saying
> "quit taking pictures and get your A$$ back to work!"
> 
> like the little conver, I have GOT to get me once of those since my wiffer is now on the injured list...



I tell ya what, the conveyor was a hassle to build, needs more maintance than i wanted, BUT Takes it into another league..... Pic this It removes 1 entire step in the firewood process. You know how wood builds up at the splitter, you have to move it. I toss it in elevator (done deal). Well worth the effort. It saves time, more often than not COLD time to boot. My brother just calls me lazy. But he doesn't burn wood either so does that count?


----------



## raccerx67 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is my Troy Built 33 ton. Its on its 6th year now and still starts first pull unless its below zero then its 2 pulls.  I have had a cpl peeps with the 34 ton Swisher brand splitters from Rurel King split side by side with me on cure'd oak slabs and it ended up them splitting what they could and I would split all the stuff they couldn't bust, which was over half of what we touched that weekend. So needless to say I am very pleased with it. 40" oak slabs 18" thick it will bust into quarters no problem as long as you have something to move the slabs to the splitter with LOL.


----------



## jags (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's another home built:

8HP electric start
log lifter
5" ram w/16GPM pump
She works mighty fine.


----------



## dolmen (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine is not quite finished yet! but I'll post a few pics ...
















Cheers


----------



## logrover (Feb 27, 2009)

interesting thread 

Here's the Logrover again, doing large stuff on the deck





tipping





evening splitting with two splitters:





and in action last weekend:





hundreds more pictures of the build and it in use at www.log-rover.co.uk


----------



## jags (Feb 27, 2009)

NOW I suppose your gonna show the Unimog again.....GRRrrrrr! I am so jealous. 

That is really a cool tool my friend


----------



## grampakev (Feb 27, 2009)

man thats quite a set up.


----------



## logrover (Feb 27, 2009)

jags said:


> NOW I suppose your gonna show the Unimog again.....GRRrrrrr! I am so jealous.
> 
> That is really a cool tool my friend




this one you mean


----------



## jags (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, that be the one.


----------



## grampakev (Feb 27, 2009)

i wish i could justify having one of those, i'd start building tommrow. kevin


----------



## Old Goat (Mar 1, 2009)

> =logrover;1410256]this one you mean



All I can saw logrover is WOW. I'm envious.


----------



## bulltaco (Mar 4, 2009)

*Scottish splitter. And a question.*

Here's one I made earlier.

I'm now building a towed version and find that I can get a Haldex pump and the other related bits much cheaper from Surplus Center USA. Finding these parts in UK is almost impossible and if I can get them they are 3 times USA price!.

One question - can anyone tell me which size of mounting adaptor bracket (the adaptor not the Lovejoy)is needed to fit a 16GPM haldex pump on to a 9hp Honda GX 270 engine.


----------



## bulltaco (Mar 4, 2009)

*Another Scottish picture.*

Another pic of the log pile.


----------



## jerryw66 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's mine, just trying to learn to post pictures.


----------



## BeeVee (Mar 26, 2009)

Chuck Diesel said:


> Bear with me it's my first pic post.
> 
> Here is my Fat Dog splitter that I put together last year. I pretty much copied tw-5 in my own way. 5x30 cylinder, 22gpm pump, working pressure set at 2900 psi, 18 hp(OVER KILL & GAS HOG), 21"x1/4" pipe x 20" hydro. tank holds 25 gal., gas tank is a 30lbs. freon tank, beam is 40lbs. per foot 9/16 flange, northern tool 12" wedge, also a slip-on 4 way wedge. Working hieght of 32". The splitter is just over 14' long and 6.5' wide w/out the log table and weights in at 1300lbs.
> 
> The second pic is my wood pile in progress. Before I began burning this year the pile was 40'x24'x6', now there is 6 rows gone.


Chuck Diesel I really like your homemade splitter ..
I built mine last spring , but want to upgrade it.. (soon as the snow disappears). Gonna put a heavier axle and wheels on it and I need to build a larger Hydro tank...mine gets pretty warm...I only have a 4 gal tank supplying a 16 g/m Barnes.
Could you post close up pictures of the tank you built from the 21" 1/4 pipe ?
I was thinking of fabricating a tank using a 30 pound propane tank .
Thanks 
BV


----------



## milkie62 (Mar 26, 2009)

GOTTA HAVE one of those Landrovers


----------



## darren_nh (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is my modified Northern.


----------



## zipper1081 (Mar 26, 2009)

darren_nh said:


> Here is my modified Northern.




Man I woukd like to have one of thoes side tables for mine. Were did you get that?


----------



## darren_nh (Mar 26, 2009)

I fabricated it. It is removable, but has never been off the machine since installation. If you make one, make it about half again the width of the one on mine, so the log doesn't vibrate off as easily.

It is very handy, especially with large red oak rounds.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 26, 2009)

Taken from another thread:



wood4heat said:


> My father in law found this in a field somewhere and it was given to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zipper1081 (Mar 26, 2009)

darren_nh said:


> I fabricated it. It is removable, but has never been off the machine since installation. If you make one, make it about half again the width of the one on mine, so the log doesn't vibrate off as easily.
> 
> It is very handy, especially with large red oak rounds.



The problem is I have no way to built somesthing like that. I would have to take it to a fab shop & they would charge me a arm & leg. What would you charge to build me one & ship it to me?


----------



## Larry Ashcraft (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine is an old Sears 5 hp that I bought at a farm auction for $225. We had a flood in 1999 that ruined the engine, so I replaced it with a Honda. The wheels were the little hard rubber lawnmower type, so I shortened the axle from a motorcycle trailer and mounted that to get it off the ground some, then used a piece of channel iron hinged on a bolt to hold the front up.


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 26, 2009)

The snow finally melted away from our, I shoot some pics this weekend and post em up.


----------



## bighardwood (Mar 26, 2009)

This my homemade splitter worked on it for two years.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Mar 26, 2009)

Larry Ashcraft said:


> Mine is an old Sears 5 hp that I bought at a farm auction for $225. We had a flood in 1999 that ruined the engine, so I replaced it with a Honda. The wheels were the little hard rubber lawnmower type, so I shortened the axle from a motorcycle trailer and mounted that to get it off the ground some, then used a piece of channel iron hinged on a bolt to hold the front up.




Larry,

That's just like mine! Didier sold their models under the name Craftsman. We were just using ours today. I would love to add a log holder. Do you think they could handle a four-way splittler head???

Shari


----------



## Larry Ashcraft (Mar 26, 2009)

Shari, I don't think so. Maybe with the soft cottonwood I split, or with something straight-grained like cherry or hickory, but mine stalls out if it hits something really tough.


----------



## darren_nh (Mar 27, 2009)

zipper1081 said:


> The problem is I have no way to built somesthing like that. I would have to take it to a fab shop & they would charge me a arm & leg. What would you charge to build me one & ship it to me?



If you look close at the pictures, you will see that the brackets welded to the beam, so even if I made the shelf for you, you would have to find a shop to weld the brackets to the beam.


----------



## zipper1081 (Mar 27, 2009)

darren_nh said:


> If you look close at the pictures, you will see that the brackets welded to the beam, so even if I made the shelf for you, you would have to find a shop to weld the brackets to the beam.



OK here is the funny part I have a welder and I can weld. LOL I just have no way to cut out the brackets & the top plate. Give me some ideas.


----------



## darren_nh (Mar 28, 2009)

I made a pattern of of thin plywood, then my father burned the brackets with his torches and we ground them smooth. Then the brackets were welded to the beam and the plate welded to the brackets.


----------



## super3 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Here's mine*

1969 Lickity Splitter


----------



## dahmower (Mar 29, 2009)

*pics of my homemade rig*

20 hp kohler,28 gpm pump,5"x24" cylinder


----------



## splittah (Mar 29, 2009)

dahmower said:


> 20 hp kohler,28 gpm pump,5"x24" cylinder



Nice splitter and trailer!


----------



## TheLumberJack (Mar 30, 2009)

Log Rover


----------



## Ductape (Mar 30, 2009)

*A Few Pics of My BigBox Yard Machines 27 Ton*

I have been really happy with it. I have split alot of big, gnarly wood with it. The Honda motor never takes more than two pulls, even after sitting all winter.

My late FIL (R.I.P. David!) setting some decent sized Elm on it. Any excuse to get a little seat time in his Bobcat. 






^^Note the pre-production shelf made of plywood.






I made one out of some steel we had hanging around. This saves ALOT of bending over to pick up the same piece of wood to re-split.
















And a couple gratuitous woodpile shots thrown in for fun...........


----------



## TheLumberJack (Mar 30, 2009)

after i saw the wood i was just getting ready to post weld some steel on there! 
nice setup and good addition!


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice looking wood platform Ductape. My splitter's just the same as your's but a Tecumseh motor. It's been flawless for the past 5 yrs I guess it is now? Always fires right up in 1-2 pulls and runs well. If I were to change anything it would be a larger fuel tank. I'm saving one of your pix if thats ok and I'm gonna fab up a tray like that. I added extensions too my "wings" but I like your deal better.


----------



## Ductape (Mar 31, 2009)

Have at it ! As you can see , all I did was remove the top piece of the three piece log holder.......... drill some corresponding holes in the flat stock, and just bolted it on. I don't recall the dimensions of the plate, but it just partially covers the motor.......... but not so much that its a problem putting gas in it. With the wood table I had on to try out the concept, I had a fair amount of wood vibrate off it....... and onto the recoil cover. The steel is just big enough to keep the wood from falling on the recoil cover. I thought it might make the splitter tippy with a big half round on the table, but its not. I can actually sit on it to take a breather without tipping the splitter. The whole thing worked out much better than I ever anticipated (especially for a hacker like myself!).


----------



## knot buster (Mar 31, 2009)

*little project*

well, found this splitter setting in an old poll barn, come to find out the guy that owned it hasnt used it in 4 years. i bought it for 75 dollars. i had to rebuild the cylinder,put a new 16 gpm pump on it,new hydro tank and filter system, and rebuild the caberator. i ended up spending more than i had intended, but now i have a splitter that has split every thing that i have fed it.


----------



## knot buster (Mar 31, 2009)

also had to replace fuel tank and fuel line on the old model 23 briggs. when i say old, i mean old. this is a 1950 8.25 motor and runs great


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Log Boss*

This is my splitter. It is made by Log Boss, a company which has been making them in my home town of Marble Rock, Iowa since 1979. They are a unique splitter in that the ram diameter is only 1 1\2 inches and yet it has a splitting force of approximately 22 tons. This is accomplished with a patented power booster which will not only cut wood, but will actually cut a piece of red elm of 8-12 inches diameter CROSSWISE. I have no idea of how many cords of wood that this has split, but it is one hell of a lot!!! So oak which I split last year is behind the splitter. These only weigh about 200 lbs., and are pretty easy to put into a pickup. They only cost around $1400, and if anyone wants one they can PM me and I will tell you how to get them. JR 

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=LogBoss002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/LogBoss002.jpg" border="0" alt="My Log Boss Splitter"></a>

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=LogBoss003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/LogBoss003.jpg" border="0" alt="The Power booster"></a>

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=LogBoss004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/LogBoss004.jpg" border="0" alt="7 HP engine"></a>


----------



## jerryw66 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's amaizing, they still produce these things, need more pics, where's the oil res. I remember my dad saving some hydraulic accumulators back in the 70's, don't know where they went, but wish I had 1 or 2. I believe you, but it is strange tech. I want one.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Jerry*

This is actually pretty advanced tech. The power booster has been licensed for quite a few applications. The oil reservoir is in a V shaped tank that form the bottom of the splitter beam. This was done to make the beam stronger than an I beam, and to reduce the weight of the machine. The guys who build them have never had a beam\reservoir fail. These things are tough, many of them are from back in the 70's and still work great. This one goes back to the 80's and has split many hundreds of cords of wood. I am going to put the web link and other info below. JR

[email protected]

Scavenger Backwater Motors / Log Boss Mfg.
110 S. Main
Marble Rock, IA. 50653
Phone: (866) 242-8555


----------



## Ductape (Apr 5, 2009)

Can someone explain hydraulic accumulators to me in leymans terms? Is it anything that can be added to a splitter that doesn't come with one?


----------



## thejdman04 (Apr 5, 2009)

Think of it as a shock absorber. The easiest way to think of it is think of a pringles can. Theres a steel plate in the center that can "float. Under the steel plate theres a rubber bladder filled with nitrogen, on the other side theres hydraulic oil. When theres a spike in oil pressure (you let off the valve etc) the plate goes down pushes against the bladder and nitrogen, it absorbs the shock, aka the pump still going wide open, but no where for the oil to go (you close the valve), until the pump can unload. Some accumulators are just like hydraulic cylinders, but with a spring under the "piston" when the pressure spikes it pushes the pistion down against the spring.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 5, 2009)

*thejdman04*

I admit to not knowing a lot about hydraulic cylinders, but I do know that there are no nitrogen bladders and I am pretty sure that no springs are on the booster used on the Log Boss. I know that it has something to do with a shuttle of some sort, and have seen them put together, but it is not something that I have a lot of knowledge about. As to whether one can be fitted to an existing splitter I don't know. The Log Boss is for lack of a better term, made form scratch. They make the cylinder, the ram, the frame, the rings, everything except the tires and engine. One reason is doing it from scratch allows them to have complete control over the quality of each part of the splitter. If you are using off the shelf components and just assembling them like many companies chances are that a lot of those components are made in China now days. These splitters are 100% made in America, with the possible exception of the tires. JR


----------



## thejdman04 (Apr 5, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> I admit to not knowing a lot about hydraulic cylinders, but I do know that there are no nitrogen bladders and I am pretty sure that no springs are on the booster used on the Log Boss. I know that it has something to do with a shuttle of some sort, and have seen them put together, but it is not something that I have a lot of knowledge about. As to whether one can be fitted to an existing splitter I don't know. The Log Boss is for lack of a better term, made form scratch. They make the cylinder, the ram, the frame, the rings, everything except the tires and engine. One reason is doing it from scratch allows them to have complete control over the quality of each part of the splitter. If you are using off the shelf components and just assembling them like many companies chances are that a lot of those components are made in China now days. These splitters are 100% made in America, with the possible exception of the tires. JR


I dont have any clue what your splitter has on it, nor do I have any clue what the "booster" feature your splitter is, or how it works. I was posting a reply to ductape's question about what a hydraulic accumulator is. Hydraulic accumulators are that, mechanical (with a piston and spring), or a piston and nitrogen bladder, shock absorbers. I am also mainly refering to ag and construction equipment, which I have much more experience in. What is on or in your splitter I have no clue. I was just trying to answer ductapes question.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 5, 2009)

casey and 20 ton iron&oak tom trees


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 5, 2009)

*thejdman04*

Sorry for the confusion, my fault. I thought that ductape was referring to my splitter which has a power booster on the hydraulic cylinder. As I said, I don't know much about them, only know how the guys that make my splitter do it, well sort of. Big equipment is way out of my league. JR


----------



## sullyj (Apr 5, 2009)

25 Ton H/V Ramsplitter:greenchainsaw:


----------



## splittah (Apr 6, 2009)

knot buster said:


> well, found this splitter setting in an old poll barn, come to find out the guy that owned it hasnt used it in 4 years. i bought it for 75 dollars. i had to rebuild the cylinder,put a new 16 gpm pump on it,new hydro tank and filter system, and rebuild the caberator. i ended up spending more than i had intended, but now i have a splitter that has split every thing that i have fed it.






knot buster said:


> also had to replace fuel tank and fuel line on the old model 23 briggs. when i say old, i mean old. this is a 1950 8.25 motor and runs great



You got a steal on that at $75... even with replacing everything you did, what a bargain.

You have a really nice old unit there, old stuff like that was built like a tank.

splittah reps... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## splittah (Apr 6, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> This is my splitter. It is made by Log Boss, a company which has been making them in my home town of Marble Rock, Iowa since 1979. They are a unique splitter in that the ram diameter is only 1 1\2 inches and yet it has a splitting force of approximately 22 tons. This is accomplished with a patented power booster which will not only cut wood, but will actually cut a piece of red elm of 8-12 inches diameter CROSSWISE. I have no idea of how many cords of wood that this has split, but it is one hell of a lot!!! So oak which I split last year is behind the splitter. These only weigh about 200 lbs., and are pretty easy to put into a pickup. They only cost around $1400, and if anyone wants one they can PM me and I will tell you how to get them. JR
> 
> <a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=LogBoss002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/LogBoss002.jpg" border="0" alt="My Log Boss Splitter"></a>
> 
> ...





Unique splitter reps...

cool looking rig, obviously has done it's share of work over the years..

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## knot buster (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks alot splittah, after working on it for 2 weeks, i split every thing i had(about 8 cords) now im looking for another score on wood.


----------



## splittah (Apr 7, 2009)

knot buster said:


> thanks alot splittah, after working on it for 2 weeks, i split every thing i had(about 8 cords) now im looking for another score on wood.



Thats the thing with nice splitters that work really well... you blow through a boatload fast and then are hungry for more.. I split up enough for 3 years and I haven't had it out to play with since..It's coming out again soon though.. I don't care if I get up to 5 years ahead..lol

I do love the old built like a tank equipment though.. that splitter you got there will last you another lifetime if you take good care of the old girl.

congrats on your awesome find.


----------



## nickblaze466 (Apr 7, 2009)

that log boss splitter is some crazy looking stuff. whats that booster business about? i've never even heard of something like that. hows it work? got any more pics of it?


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Nickblaze466 re Log Boss*

Hi, it is a unique splitter for sure. The power booster surly makes it very powerful for it's size. I am not well enough versed in hydraulics to be able to explain how it works, I can tell you from LOTS of first hand experience that it does work. If you want more information on them just google Log Boss, or PM me and I am sure we can get you information. I will perhaps post a video if I can figure out how. I am including more pictures as requested. JR

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=logboss2002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/logboss2002.jpg" border="0" alt="full splitter"></a>

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=logboss2003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/logboss2003.jpg" border="0" alt="same"></a>

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=logboss2004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/logboss2004.jpg" border="0" alt="from other side"></a>

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=logboss2005-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/logboss2005-1.jpg" border="0" alt="detail of the power booster"></a>


----------



## LAH (Apr 7, 2009)

I love the home made splitters. I used one for a couple years but nothing nice as some of these, or as large.

Here's what I use now.


----------



## nickblaze466 (Apr 7, 2009)

i've found the literature on the log boss, i found their site and i glanced through what few pictures they have, and they are of low quality. yours are great, and i thank you for posting them. 

i spent a good portion of my day at work trying to figure out how that booster system functions, i've found a couple of companies that make booster packs but nothing that i can think of that would tie into a splitter cylinder safely.

i've built a couple splitters, so anything new that comes up i'm really interested in, and i love looking at all these pictures. some people are really handy, and others i think don't value their hands.

does anybody know how that booster system works that can explain it to me, and/or who makes something similar that ties into a hydraulic system that is currently existing? i.e. - can i just add one of those booster setups to my existing horizontal and see some gains in the low end without increasing cylinder size or going with a much higher psi pump?


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 7, 2009)

*booster info*



nickblaze466 said:


> i've found the literature on the log boss, i found their site and i glanced through what few pictures they have, and they are of low quality. yours are great, and i thank you for posting them.
> 
> i spent a good portion of my day at work trying to figure out how that booster system functions, i've found a couple of companies that make booster packs but nothing that i can think of that would tie into a splitter cylinder safely.
> 
> ...



NB466: This is a patented system, as far as I know no one makes anything like it. The entire splitter except for engine and wheels is made at the factory. They melt aluminum ingots and pour many of the castings which are machined to proper tolerances. The booster and cylinder are made from scratch, as well as all other parts of the splitter. Only the engine and the wheels are purchased form vendors. I believe that the booster can be adapted to any other hydraulic cylinder, but I am not positive. This splitter works so well because every part is part of a system which was well engineered and has been improved over 30 years. If you like I would ask the guys at the factory if it is possible to buy a booster by itself, or if they would sell a booster and cylinder without the rest of the splitter. If you want this information let me know. JR


----------



## nickblaze466 (Apr 7, 2009)

that had never occurred to me, as something that i could just purchase. yes, by all means, please ask if thats something that can be purchased - both the big cylinder paired with the booster or just the booster separate and on its own. 

thank you very much


----------



## treevet (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a tw5 like the one above, I think the above is a 5. Anyway I ran across this splitter a few times and wonder if anyone has familiarity with it. It does an amazing amount of work if well manned.


----------



## treevet (Apr 8, 2009)

another pict. It is from Canada.


----------



## triptester (Apr 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> another pict. It is from Canada.



A firewood company in my area has a 2 station splitter as in your pic. I stopped in once to get a look at it. I was surprised at it's size. It is more compact than it looks. I didn't measure but seem to be less than 6 foot wide and 10 foot long without the conveyor. The young fellow that I spoke with didn't know much about the splitter but he said it was easy to use and he could split wood all day without getting sore.
They have about 2 or 3 acres of split wood on hand.

They are made by http://www.powersplit.com http://www.timberdevil.com/products.html

I built one based on their design and found it very efficient for one man operation, all loading and splitting is done on the same side of the machine regardless of block size and the split wood stays on the table. No need to pick it up off the ground.


----------



## Thechap (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a photo of my Husky 35 ton log splitter. Was bought last fall and has probably split 20 chord or so. Never once had a problem with it.


----------



## dsm382 (Apr 8, 2009)

logrover said:


> interesting thread
> 
> Here's the Logrover again, doing large stuff on the deck


that is TOO cool......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treevet (Apr 8, 2009)

triptester said:


> A firewood company in my area has a 2 station splitter as in your pic. I stopped in once to get a look at it. I was surprised at it's size. It is more compact than it looks. I didn't measure but seem to be less than 6 foot wide and 10 foot long without the conveyor. The young fellow that I spoke with didn't know much about the splitter but he said it was easy to use and he could split wood all day without getting sore.
> They have about 2 or 3 acres of split wood on hand.
> 
> They are made by http://www.powersplit.com http://www.timberdevil.com/products.html
> ...



I'd love to see a pict or two of the one you built triptester. I went by the place that has the unit today and he has added on a 10 foot extension to it. I mean I love my tw5 and conveyor but this is the bomb.

Self propelled, and 2 splitters and 2 log lifts and the splits fall into a well that is then picked up by the conveyor. Nothing ever falls off. Here are a few picts I took today with permission. There was way more last fall. The one pict you can see a small person at the end, my employee and the front of the wood goes all the way down solid and around the corner about 20 feet high.





Last year it was stacked next to the building up to the roof.


----------



## treevet (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is another one. One more after this.


----------



## treevet (Apr 8, 2009)

The last one. There is a lot more wood than the picts indicate too.

PS....hydraulic conveyor up and down too.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> Here is another one. One more after this.



Why so much wood?


----------



## treevet (Apr 8, 2009)

Kunes said:


> Why so much wood?



The obvious answer would be for $. 

I am not quite sure he is familiar with decay causing orgs. or he is banking on moving it before they become a factor.

I think he is semi retired and independently wealthy.

He takes any kind of wood any time. We were hit with a hurricane last fall.

He sells it for approx 100$ per pick up load all you can load your self.

I would not doubt there is a substantial profit.

That is all I got for you.


----------



## triptester (Apr 8, 2009)

treevet,

here are pics of my version

View attachment 95067


View attachment 95068


View attachment 95069


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 8, 2009)

Today we knocked out a small pile. About 50 cord in the pile now. Will take a pic or two tomorrow but for now these will have to do.
My cousin and his son and a friend gave me a hand. those two young fellows had a time of it keeping up. With two keeping the wood away and one feeding me we went through about 5 cord in a couple of hours. Will finish up tomorrow. 

sorry pics didn't get in. will try again.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 8, 2009)

one more, had to really downsize it to get in. This thing really spits the wood out. Cycle time is right at 7 seconds.


----------



## treevet (Apr 9, 2009)

triptester said:


> treevet,
> 
> here are pics of my version
> 
> ...



That is REAL nice. Be easy to add a 4 way to that set up and maybe a farm conveyor on the side.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 9, 2009)

OK, I am done splitting wood for a couple of years. finished up today and there is about 50cord in that pile as it goes back a bit. Should keep her warm as I might be in alaska, who knows.
Anyone need an experienced heavy equipment operator. Our union is full and I am about to freelance.

sorry for the pic size, too many bytes.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Nickblaze466 re Log Boss*



nickblaze466 said:


> that had never occurred to me, as something that i could just purchase. yes, by all means, please ask if thats something that can be purchased - both the big cylinder paired with the booster or just the booster separate and on its own.
> 
> thank you very much



I talked with the Log Boss folks, and they no longer sell the cylinder and booster combination. They will sell the splitter without engine and wheels, but it is as they say nearly as much as the whole splitter. The reason they gave made sense to me. They said that when they had done it in the old days several people mounted it on 4 inch I beams, and ended up bending the beams. It is a time proven system that works very well as designed and they don't want the risk of it being used not as designed. JR


----------



## merlynr (Apr 10, 2009)

triptester said:


> treevet,
> 
> here are pics of my version
> 
> ...



Is that a cable lift for the big rounds? Does it lift the log on backstroke of cylinder? I tried to make a system work, but gave up. Got too complicated.


----------



## triptester (Apr 10, 2009)

Is that a cable lift for the big rounds? Does it lift the log on backstroke of cylinder? I tried to make a system work, but gave up. Got too complicated. 
__________________
Yes that is a log lift. There is a pulley at the top of the beam and the cable attaches to the slide for the wedge. Total cost was some scrap pipe plus $15.00 for cable and pulley.
The lift raises with each down stroke of the wedge.
The short piece of chain is for adjusting how far down the lift will go. The lift can be disconnected from the ram or completely removed in seconds without tools.


----------



## 23putts (Apr 12, 2009)

I was to lazy to move the jeep, for the picture so this will have to do...Troy Bilt 27 Ton. First season with no problems. Starts up on the first or second pull. Has split everything I throw at it...


----------



## Kydan (Apr 12, 2009)

triptester said:


> Is that a cable lift for the big rounds? Does it lift the log on backstroke of cylinder? I tried to make a system work, but gave up. Got too complicated.
> __________________
> Yes that is a log lift. There is a pulley at the top of the beam and the cable attaches to the slide for the wedge. Total cost was some scrap pipe plus $15.00 for cable and pulley.
> The lift raises with each down stroke of the wedge.
> The short piece of chain is for adjusting how far down the lift will go. The lift can be disconnected from the ram or completely removed in seconds without tools.



Triptester that log splitter is one unique design. I really like that lift.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 12, 2009)

Homemade 20 ton /8 hp Honda /30" capacity


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 13, 2009)

I built this one last year.


----------



## LAH (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice job Eric.


----------



## merlynr (Apr 13, 2009)

triptester said:


> Is that a cable lift for the big rounds? Does it lift the log on backstroke of cylinder? I tried to make a system work, but gave up. Got too complicated.
> __________________
> Yes that is a log lift. There is a pulley at the top of the beam and the cable attaches to the slide for the wedge. Total cost was some scrap pipe plus $15.00 for cable and pulley.
> The lift raises with each down stroke of the wedge.
> The short piece of chain is for adjusting how far down the lift will go. The lift can be disconnected from the ram or completely removed in seconds without tools.



I had my prototype working, but my splitter is horiz and had to have a vert pole with cables and pulleys and I also had a length of chain for adjustments. I'm going to convert log lift part to hyd later. Nice to know someone got it working.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

*Gorgeous!*



eric_271 said:


> I built this one last year.


Eric, my hat's off to you. That is a beautiful splitter and very well engineered. It also looks good. Fabulous paint job. John Deere could not have done better.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wood Doctor said:


> Eric, my hat's off to you. That is a beautiful splitter and very well engineered. It also looks good. Fabulous paint job. John Deere could not have done better.



Thanks. I put a lot of work in this project.


----------



## JerryNycom (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's my 8 year old helper and my Split-Fire Splitter.....She's fast and splits both ways!


----------



## dolmen (Apr 23, 2009)

*Finally got a bit of video ...*

If you'd like to see my logsplitter in action ...

http://diylogsplitter.blogspot.com/

I lent it to my BIL this was his first time using it and was well pleased at the result. I've since had a guard fitted over the drive shaft, it does look dangerous in the video.

Cheers


----------



## LAH (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the splitter dolmen, especially the grate. Mind uses a grate and it's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## PaulinNY (Apr 23, 2009)

*Dolmen*

Great looking splitter Dolmen. The videos and the photos were great too. Thanks. BTW what size pump is that splitter running?


----------



## dolmen (Apr 23, 2009)

PaulinNY said:


> Great looking splitter Dolmen. The videos and the photos were great too. Thanks. BTW what size pump is that splitter running?



Thanks folks, its a 16gpm pump married to 11hp engine.

Cheers


----------



## watchamakalit (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is mine. Nothing fancy just a craftsman 5hp (made by briggs and stratton) Unknown pump size. It was originally made as a 3pt hitch setup and then later set on the axle. Completely home built by a local hydraulic guy. Like I said nothin fancy but it gets the job done. That pile took about 15-20mins to split by myself.


----------



## splittah (Apr 24, 2009)

watchamakalit said:


> Here is mine. Nothing fancy just a craftsman 5hp (made by briggs and stratton) Unknown pump size. It was originally made as a 3pt hitch setup and then later set on the axle. Completely home built by a local hydraulic guy. Like I said nothin fancy but it gets the job done. That pile took about 15-20mins to split by myself.



Any splitter is a nice splitter! Especially the HM ones.

I see you do the same as I do, use a tarp to catch all the free kindling chafe..That stuff works great to start fires. No sense wasting any of that wood!

reps to you :greenchainsaw:


----------



## nikocker (Apr 24, 2009)

*My Little Timberwolf*

Handles all I've thrown at it.

Al


----------



## watchamakalit (Apr 27, 2009)

splittah said:


> Any splitter is a nice splitter! Especially the HM ones.
> 
> I see you do the same as I do, use a tarp to catch all the free kindling chafe..That stuff works great to start fires. No sense wasting any of that wood!
> 
> reps to you :greenchainsaw:



I actually learned that trick readin on here. So I can't really take credit for it. Although it is a great idea.


----------

